# "08 Gathering Hats - Shirts



## peculiarmike (Apr 2, 2008)

We are offering hats & shirts again this year. 
Wondering if there are other items y'all might be interested in? Probably won't offer thongs.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





There has to be some demand for an item for it to be worthwile to the printer, so if just three folks want something that probably won't fly.
You get *THREE (3) DAYS *from the date of this post to let us know by replying to this post. Then we set up the process and get this in motion. 

Mike


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 2, 2008)

Think I'll just be tickled with hats N shirts. Maybe an apron if there is a call for it.


----------



## ba_loko (Apr 2, 2008)

Hats and shirts only would be fine with me.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone else? 
Or is this the overwhelming response?
Otherwise, we may just get them in the works!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe coffee mugs Mike?  They are always a hit, or a beer mug of some sort.  Just a thought.


----------

